# Insane Strength and Mass Journal....



## kinkery (Apr 19, 2007)

*Thursday, April 19, 2007*

*Shoulders + Traps

Seated Db Military press-
35 x 12(warmup)
55 x 10
65 x 10
55 x 10

Seated Lateral Raises:15 x 12
15 x 10
25 x 8

Upright Rows(first time doin these):
65 x 10
85 x 12
85 x 10

barbell Shrugs:
225 x 12
225 x 10
225 x 10

DB Shrugs:
55 x 12
85 x 10
85 x 12

the end. *


----------



## kinkery (Apr 19, 2007)

*Diet is like this :

Meal 1: 
10 eggwhites
1 scoop whey in water
1/2 cup oats
banana

workout--

Meal 2: shake
2 scoops whey
.75 cup oats
1 banana
1 tablesppon of PB
1.5 cup 2% Milk

Meal 3:
6 oz round steak
1/2 cup of oats

Meal 4:
6oz skinless chicken breasts
1/2 cup oats
1 pack tuna in mayo (20g protein)

meal 5: 
2 packs of tuna in mayo (40g's protein)*

*the end*


----------



## kinkery (Apr 20, 2007)

next week i'm starting this:

Monday: Upper
Benchpress
Bentover Rows
Military Press
WG Pullups

Thursday: Upper 2 
Incline Press
One Arm Rows
Dips
Chinups

Tuesday: Lower
ATG Squats
Deadlifts
Lunges
SLD's

Friday: Lower 2
ATG Squats
Good Mornings
Step Ups
Leg Curls

Core work:
Stability: Planks
Rotational: woodchops
Strength: cable Crunches

Wk1-3-4x6-Tempo-Controlled, RI-90 secs
Wk4-6-3x10-Tempo-3/1/1-Ri-60 Secs
Wk7-9-2x12-Tempo-5/2/1-Ri-45 secs
Week10- week off

but for now i'm getting ready to go do legs


----------



## femalemuscle (Apr 20, 2007)

*missing*



kinkery said:


> *Thursday, April 19, 2007*
> 
> *Shoulders + Traps
> 
> ...



YOURE MISSING FT AND REAR DELTS, KIDDO


----------



## kinkery (Apr 20, 2007)

femalemuscle said:


> YOURE MISSING FT AND REAR DELTS, KIDDO



front and read delts arlready get hit in push and pull movements...


----------



## femalemuscle (Apr 20, 2007)

*Lol*

ISOLATION.............ISOLATION............ISOLATION!!  THATS HOW I BUILD MY TEMPLE!


----------



## kinkery (Apr 20, 2007)

*Lol*



femalemuscle said:


> ISOLATION.............ISOLATION............ISOLATION!!  THATS HOW I BUILD MY TEMPLE!



lol well good for you and your temple


----------



## kinkery (Apr 20, 2007)

also on new program next week i'll be adding in some isolation stuff but not overdo it. prolly 4 sets of it in each workout


----------



## kinkery (Apr 20, 2007)

*Thursday, April 19, 2007
 was leg day but i mixed it up. i just did 3 exercises. chinups(closegrip palms facing me) and then ATG Squats(i went NUTS on them!!) then 2 sets of deads(was too exhausted) here it was-  
BW: 178

CG Chinups(good form):
BW + 25 x 6
BW + 35 x 6
BW + 45 x 6

ATG Squats( o man haha): R.I's were 50-60sec. 
185 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 3
275 x 1
315 x 1
315 x 1
335 x 1
345 x 1(not my max)


Deads: (by here i was exhausted!!)225 x 1 
315 x 1  

the end  *


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

Bench, Incline, and Military press hit the front delts & your pulling movements knock out the rear delts. 

If you would like to add an isolation movement here and there I suggest you put it at the end for 2 sets.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> *Bench, Incline, and Military press hit the front delts & your pulling movements knock out the rear delts. *
> 
> If you would like to add an isolation movement here and there I suggest you put it at the end for 2 sets.



already knew that  . and iight i'll do that. 

anyway, biceps are already sore from the chins  and so are the muscles around there..


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

Why were you only doing 1 rep on your deads and squats?


----------



## kinkery (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Why were you only doing 1 rep on your deads and squats?



when i got to deads i was killed  lmao . and on squats i wanted to do some singles. my biceps are sore(DOMS) from them chins, the biceps and the tendons around em


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

Have you started the program yet? If so you really have to stick to the loading variables.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Have you started the program yet? If so you really have to stick to the loading variables.



nope i havn't started it yet. i was just finishing what i've been doing lol. i'm going to start the program next week and i'm going to take a before and after pic.(not putting it on here tho, just for personal results) and i'll update everyday  and also will stick to the loading stuff  . i'm really lookin forward to it. my diet is good and around 3200 cals.


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

As long as your diet is good and macros are good your routine will produce results.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> As long as your diet is good and macros are good your routine will produce results.



yeah  looking forward to it  !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 20, 2007)

kinkery said:


> Monday: Upper
> Benchpress
> Bentover Rows
> Military Press
> ...


 
I love this all compound movement push-pull workout!  My only advice would be to keep the hard work sets down to 1-2, concentrate on intensity rather then volume. But then I get the feeling that is your plan  .


----------



## kinkery (Apr 20, 2007)

JerseyDevil: yeah thats what i plan on doing bro 

- i'm wanting to do some sprints but wondering i should do them after workout or on non training days. like 10 20yard sprints with 20-30sec R.I's.


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

Do whichever you want. I would just soon do them on off days, but I want to be very active. They take a toll on your CNS though, so do them accordingly.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 20, 2007)

yeah i'll do them 2x's aweek on Off Days. they'll be easy. cause i'm going to do 10-12 20yard sprints then have someone throw a football at the end. so its be: sprint 10 yard, sprint 5yard right(or left) then catch  make it fun, ya know.


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

I like to time myself each and everytime to see if I cant improve. Normally my wife does it for me. She was a runner up at state in high school in the 100meter dash. And got a track scholarship in college where she eventually had to quit because she had a brain tumor. But yeah she was a stud, and in my mind still is!


----------



## kinkery (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> I like to time myself each and everytime to see if I cant improve. Normally my wife does it for me. She was a runner up at state in high school in the 100meter dash. And got a track scholarship in college where she eventually had to quit because she had a brain tumor. But yeah she was a stud, and in my mind still is!



yeah thats awesome.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 20, 2007)

Also wanted to post my Supplements ..taking:

Animal Pak 
Shock Therapy
Storm
100% On Whey
BCAA's
Amino Acids...

that it.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 20, 2007)

i'm also wondering if i could add is Certain isolation stuff for stuff. I.E: Tricep Rope pushdowns, fly's, barbell or DB Curls, Skullcrushers....etc..


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

Scrap the flyes, you could however add the tri and bi work at the end of each upper workout. Just throw in a few sets of each.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Scrap the flyes, you could however add the tri and bi work at the end of each upper workout. Just throw in a few sets of each.



ok thanks bro. so like this then

Monday: Upper
Benchpress
Bentover Rows
Military Press
WG Pullups
*Single Arm Rope Pushdowns
Barbell curls*

Thursday: Upper 2 
Incline Press
One Arm Rows
Dips
Chinups
*Skullcrushers
Alternating DB Curls*

hows that. i prefer those exercises for em  and should i do the loading on them too or just 2 sets or so and 8-10 reps? or do them like all the other?


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

1-2 sets would probably be plenty.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> 1-2 sets would probably be plenty.



yeah thats what i was thinking. what about reps? do them exercises the same as all the others or just keep em 8-12reps?


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

I'd do them the same as your loading shows.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> I'd do them the same as your loading shows.



kk sounds good


----------



## kinkery (Apr 21, 2007)

nothing today


----------



## kinkery (Apr 22, 2007)

nothing today either  x2


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

This is getting boring. Oh well sometimes rest is better.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 22, 2007)

haha its just off days. cant wait till tomorrow though. new program begins 

bw 174 today


----------



## kinkery (Apr 22, 2007)

well did 10-10yard sprints, RI's were less than 20sec for sure. wasnt too bad.


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Not to bad, but I would probably do more than 10 yards. Go for 20 or so for starters.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 22, 2007)

so 10 -20yard sprints.... then up it as i go


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah. I would use 30 sec RI's on those. This is about right imo.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 22, 2007)

ok thanks. i'll try that.


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

If you would like to switch it up a bit you could also do box drills. Which is;

Get 4 object and place them in a box 10 yeards away from one another. Sprint the first 10, Side step the next 10, back pedal the next 10, and turn and sprint to the end.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> If you would like to switch it up a bit you could also do box drills. Which is;
> 
> Get 4 object and place them in a box 10 yeards away from one another. Sprint the first 10, Side step the next 10, back pedal the next 10, and turn and sprint to the end.



yeah i've done them before. i might do them aswell...  would you suggest 10 to start out with with 30sec R.I's ?


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Sure. I normally do 10-15 sprints and 5-10 box's. But I have been doing them for a while.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> Sure. I normally do 10-15 sprints and 5-10 box's. But I have been doing them for a while.



alright i'll do 

10-20yard sprints and 5 box's to start out with. on off training days. or should i do them on training days. cause i'd be training 4/days aweek with 3 off days. should i do them on the 3 off days.... or should i have atleast one full off day .


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Off would be best. But do what fits your scheledule. I would be careful doing to much. I overdid it and left myself supceptible for getting sick. And guess what I am a bit under the weather!


----------



## kinkery (Apr 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> Off would be best. But do what fits your scheledule. I would be careful doing to much. I overdid it and left myself supceptible for getting sick. And guess what I am a bit under the weather!



alright i'll do how i feel like it.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 22, 2007)

Monday: Upper
Benchpress
Bentover Rows
Military Press
WG Pullups
Single Arm Rope Pushdowns - 2sets
Barbell curls - 2sets

Thursday: Upper 2 
Incline Press
One Arm Rows
Dips
Chinups
Skullcrushers - 2sets
Alternating DB Curls - 2sets

Tuesday: Lower
ATG Squats
Deadlifts
Lunges
SLD's

Friday: Lower 2
ATG Squats
Good Mornings
Step Ups
Leg Curls

Core work:
Stability: Planks
Rotational: woodchops
Strength: cable Crunches

Wk1-3-4x6-Tempo-Controlled, RI-90 secs
Week 4-6 3x8-Tempo-4-2-2-0 RI-60 sec.
Week 7-9-3x10-Tempo-4-3-3-1 RI-60sec

just had to post all of the specs again so i could highlight it and copy it so i can put it a place i can take to the gym with me..

also should i do core before or after training?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2007)

why are you doing reverse linear periodization and working backwards?

why bother controlling the concentric and making it so slow?


----------



## kinkery (Apr 23, 2007)

Wk1-3-4x6-Tempo-Controlled, RI-90 secs
Week 4-6 3x8-Tempo-4-2-2-0 RI-60 sec.
Week 7-9-2x12-Tempo-4-3-3-1 RI-45sec
*** typo's in last one.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 23, 2007)

first day of the program  . first meal too  after this meal, in an hour gonna workout.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 23, 2007)

*omg! killer workout...pouring sweat and exhausted...*

Day 1:

Bench:
135 x 6(warmup)
185 x 6
205 x 6
210 x 6

Bentover Rows:
135 x 6(warmup)
165 x 6
185 x 6
205 x 6

Seated DB Military Press:
35 x 6(warmup)
55 x 6
65 x 6
65 x 6

WG Pullups:
BW x 6
BW + 25 x 6
BW + 25 x 6
BW x 6(slower tempo)

one arm tricep rope pushdowns:
35 x 6
45 x 6

Babell Curls:
65 x 6
85 x 6

was pouring sweat by now and was feeling like puking my guts out but still had core to go-

Planks:
20sec 
25 sec

Woodchoppers:
25 x 6
35 x 6

Rope Crunches:
50 x 6
70 x 6


----------



## kinkery (Apr 23, 2007)

Also jsut got done doing 22mins of cardio.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 24, 2007)

Days 2: 

Lower
Squats:
205 x 6
225 x 6
245 x 6

SLD's
185 x 6
205 x 6
225 x 6

leg extensions and leg curls.....

didnt do the original workout bc didnt have the sheet and didnt do core either :|


----------



## kinkery (Apr 25, 2007)

Rest Day!


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

I dont want to see no core again!


----------



## kinkery (Apr 26, 2007)

ha, my core was hella sore from the 1st core workout


----------

